

Seizing Control of Yahoo Mail Cross-Origin Again - anglebracket
http://blog.saynotolinux.com/blog/2014/12/09/seizing-control-of-yahoo-mail-cross-origin-again/

======
_asummers
I'm willing to give Yahoo! the benefit of the doubt that they're working on
that general class of issues, but it needs to be a priority to fix the
underlying cause of this exploit. That it took 8 months for this guys report
to get taken seriously is silly.

